# PicBasic Pro en Windows Vista x64?



## yerlael (Ago 11, 2008)

Hola a todos!

Hace un buen rato me compre un computador en el que instalé Windows Vista x64 y todo andaba bien hasta que instale el picbasic pro 2.46 para hacer unos proyectillos con mis pics que ya estaban enpolvandose, pero al compilar me sale un mensaje que no es compatible con mi sistema operativo y no puedo hacer nada, ya probé cambiando la compatilidad con otras versiones de windows y nada. Por favor espero que alguien pueda ayudarme con este problema.

Mi computador es una Core 2 Quad 2.4 Ghz, 4Gb de memoria RAM.


----------



## eserock (Ago 12, 2008)

Es muy simple usa el Microcode studio plus, este tiene interfaz grafica pero usa el compilador PBP Pro que tengas en tu pc.

http://www.mecanique.co.uk/


----------



## yerlael (Ago 12, 2008)

Que tal eserock:

Tengo el MicroCode Studio Plus 3.0.0.0 pero no me permite compilar el querror que me presenta es el siguiente error: "No se puede ejecutar o iniciar por que no es compatible con versiones de 64 bits de windows


----------



## Meta (Ago 12, 2008)

¿Hay algún MPLAB para las 64 bits del Vista?


----------



## eserock (Ago 12, 2008)

hola a pues yo lo tengo trabajando en windows vista y va perfecto,  en el icono del programa haces click con el boton derecho del mouse, le das en propiedades, luego en compatibilidad y marcas la casilla de modo de compatibilidad, escoges compatibilidad con windows xp service pack 2 y debe funcionar, yo estoy trabajando el microcode studio plus version tres en un pentium core duo


----------



## yerlael (Sep 2, 2008)

Encontre la solución al problema, tengo el MicroCode Studio Plus 3.0.0.0 y el MPLAB 8.14, que es para sistemas operativos de 64 bits. Para que funcione es necesario desabilitar el Driver signature enforcement presionando F8 mientras windows se bootea, de esta manera muchos programas con este error se pueden solucionar


----------



## Meta (Sep 2, 2008)

Aún los 64 bits le quedan años para integrarse.


----------



## jimvalbaq (Feb 1, 2009)

Hola a todos necesito su ayuda..... Deseo realizar unos pequeños trabajos con pics pero:

Recientemente adquirí una laptop q trabaja con windows vista home premium de 64 bits..... instalé el micro code estudio plus 2.3.0.0 y el MPLAB 7.5 pero al momento de instalar el compilador Pic Basic Pro 2.4.7 me sale un mensaje de error que indica que la versión del archivo no es compatible con la versión de windows que estoy ejecutando.

Por favor necesito su ayuda para solucionar este problema y poder compilar mis programas. Agradesco cualquier sugerencia.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 1, 2009)

Fijense con mikrobasic a ver si tiene compatibilidad con vista , aunque todavía no hay ningún compilador que soporte 64 bits. Instalen vista de 32 bits y les va a andar.


----------



## Meta (Feb 2, 2009)

Bueno, para aquellos si no lo saben ya salió la versión MPLAB 8.20, para mi no es gran cosa pero al menos es nuevo en corregir algunos fallos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 3, 2009)

Yo ya lo baje meta,  pero todavía no lo instalo. Vos sabés que modificaciones importantes le han hecho?


----------



## Meta (Feb 3, 2009)

La verdad que nada del otro mundo.





> Latest Production Release: MPLAB IDE v8.20
> 
> New in MPLAB IDE v8.20: PICkit 3 Introduced
> 
> ...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 3, 2009)

Lo de los driver's para 64 bits , está bueno para las aplicaciones con usb.


----------



## Meta (Feb 3, 2009)

Al compilar lo nuevo que  veo es que cambió algo de estilo.






----------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug build of project `E:\Programas 5\Electrónica 2\Senpir\SENPIR_02.disposable_mcp' started.
Preprocessor symbol `__DEBUG' is defined.
Tue Feb 03 23:03:39 2009
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Clean: Deleting intermediary and output files.
Clean: Done.
Executing: "C:\Archivos de programa\Microchip\MPASM Suite\MPASMWIN.exe" /q /p16F84A "SENPIR_02.ASM" /l"SENPIR_02.lst" /e"SENPIR_02.err" /d__DEBUG=1
Executing: "C:\Archivos de programa\Microchip\MPASM Suite\mplink.exe" /p16F84A "SENPIR_02.o" /u_DEBUG /z__MPLAB_BUILD=1 /z__MPLAB_DEBUG=1 /o"SENPIR_02.cof" /M"SENPIR_02.map" /W /x
MPLINK 4.30, Linker
Copyright (c) 2009 Microchip Technology Inc.
Errors    : 0

Loaded E:\Programas 5\Electrónica 2\Senpir\SENPIR_02.cof.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug build of project `E:\Programas 5\Electrónica 2\Senpir\SENPIR_02.disposable_mcp' succeeded.
Preprocessor symbol `__DEBUG' is defined.
Tue Feb 03 23:03:44 2009
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*BUILD SUCCEEDED*


----------



## CRISTIAN86 (Abr 24, 2009)

Pero al presionar F8 al momento del booteo de windows no se daña el sistema operativo y no sufre cambios drasticos con el sistema.....


----------



## huvi (Mar 6, 2011)

alguien tiene el microcode studio plus


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2011)

huvi dijo:


> alguien tiene el microcode studio plus



http://www.mecanique.co.uk/code-studio/index.html


----------

